# Landed 6 Tigers in 5 hours last Saturday



## OUTCAST (Jul 3, 2014)

Thats the most I've ever hit in one trip. And a baby Tiger, first I've caught since the late 90's.  Left the fishing spot at 2:30.  Had to be over a dozen hanging out in that area. Incredible day. Most of the pics are from the last couple of weeks. The last picture is from a month ago, my largest of the year.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 3, 2014)

Whoa, that last one is quite a whopper.  Congrats on some fine action & success.  Thx for posting.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 3, 2014)

Why size reels do you use?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 3, 2014)

That last one is a hoss!!!!


----------



## dwhee87 (Jul 3, 2014)

"I think we're gonna need a bigger boat".


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 3, 2014)

Dustin Pate said:


> That last one is a hoss!!!!



No kidding!


----------



## andyparm (Jul 3, 2014)

That is a big tiger! That baby is cool. We caught one back in the 90's in a kingfish tournament. Only baby tiger I've ever seen. Looks like you've got em pinned down


----------



## DINK MASTER (Jul 3, 2014)

Good stuff !!  Headed down this Saturday for a week. Hows the water been with the hurricane out there?


----------



## bigelow (Jul 3, 2014)

wow that's a big fish


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks, I appreciate it. 



tradhunter98 said:


> Why size reels do you use?


30W's and 50w's. 



DINK MASTER said:


> Good stuff !!  Headed down this Saturday for a week. Hows the water been with the hurricane out there?


Thanks! I'm sure it pretty nasty today. Might take a couple of days for it to clean up. I took the day off, back at it tomorrow.


----------



## lampern (Jul 3, 2014)

Is this off GA or SC or both?


----------



## sea trout (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow! Alway's enjoy your pictures very much!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for sharin!
Is that one picture of a cobia hangin out with the sharks? Or cobia's hangin out with a shark? I would think the cobe's would become food for the shark?


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 5, 2014)

lampern said:


> Is this off GA or SC or both?



Hilton Head. 



sea trout said:


> Wow! Alway's enjoy your pictures very much!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharin!
> Is that one picture of a cobia hangin out with the sharks? Or cobia's hangin out with a shark? I would think the cobe's would become food for the shark?



Thanks, I appreciate it! Those are cobia hanging out with a Tiger shark. Its common to see a couple swimming with them, kind of like remoras.  Thanks again!


----------



## scdanello (Jul 5, 2014)

how far off afe you guys thats cool seeing tthe cobia hangin with the shark nice work


----------

